# Amalfi Coast, Italy



## barge1914 (Jan 14, 2020)

Has anyone first hand experience of driving round the Amalfi Coast. I’ve heard there are traffic restrictions but believe these only apply over 3.5T...is this correct?


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 14, 2020)

I was on a proper holiday on the Amalfi coast last year and I would not be happy in my van. I didn't see any cars without a bent panel and the roads through towns were tight.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 14, 2020)

Where the feck is it.


----------



## andyjanet (Jan 14, 2020)

Done it four times now, 
Scooter hired
Own scooter
Fiat 500 hired
Smart car hired
It’s an amazing route but I’m not taking a van there!
I loved doing it on the scooters but the third and fourth time were in winter and it was 5 degrees so hired the car,
You don’t drive down this road without seeing an accident,
My advice is hire a scooter or the smallest car you can squeeze into as even in winter there are traffic jambs and it’s easier to get by in something small, enjoy your trip


----------



## Gadabout2 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi
We did it in 2011in our old van which was 24.5ft and 4.5T - no restrictions then. Just needed care and patience.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 14, 2020)

When on holiday, many years go, we took a coach trip up part of the Amalfi coast, so wonder were the problem areas are?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jan 14, 2020)

These days, motor caravans are only permitted at night.

We took the bus from a campsite in Sorrento, and even he hit a car. Frankly, it wouldn't be safe to drive a van as the standard of driving is dreadful.

Sadly, I first drove that road one balmy evening in 1971 and it was magical. All gone.
.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 15, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Where the feck is it.



The clue is in the title Trev * Amalfi Coast, Italy         *


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 15, 2020)

Use public transport to get around. Train from Naples area to Sorento and then bus. We stayed at Camping Spartacus in Pompeii.


----------



## DTDOG (Jan 15, 2020)

Clunegapyears said:


> We stayed at Camping Spartacus in Pompeii.



*NO!! 
I stayed in camp Spartacus!! *

Sorry, couldn't resist (I'll get my coat).


----------



## andyjanet (Jan 15, 2020)

We can recommend https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c..._akp,rc_ludocids:5067306596727209590,rc_f:rln
You can get the ferry across to Capri or up and down the coast also the bus and train for Pompeii and Herculaneum / Naples are cheap from just up the road,
Nice village with bars and shops


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 15, 2020)

I looked at the roads (Full width coachbuilt) and decided No !

Sorry mistake
No! No! No! No! No!


----------



## barge1914 (Jan 15, 2020)

Beginning to sound like a no!


----------



## Malco (Jan 16, 2020)

Don't even consider it. Ok if you really want to do it and visit the much overcrowded towns use a campsite as suggested and bus or better still tour bus as the whole area is hellish driving. Make absolutely sure you know exactly were you are going and check on Google earth you can make the turn onto a site. Also on trains and buses take precautions as unfortunately pick pockets are common. But yes its a beautiful area.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jan 16, 2020)

As a late addendum, we waited for a bus outside our campsite but weren't allowed on because our timid little westie wasn't wearing a muzzle.

We walked into Sorrento and caught another bus for the Amalfi Coast where that driver wasn't the least bit interested.

It takes all sorts...... 
.


----------

